#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Hot User Interface (UI) Designs Trends!

## Bhavya

User interfaces designs for machines and software like computer, mobile phones, home appliances and other electronic machines called as user interface design (UI). With the effort on increasing usability and the better user experience. The main aim of the UI design is to make the customer's collaboration as modest and effective as possible, in order to achieving user goals. Here you can find the latest trends in UI designs.

----------

